# how to reset service engine oil light?



## athencrete (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi All,
I'm new to all these and hope that someone out can help me with this matter. 
I recently did an engine oil change for my 07 VW Rabbit and for some reason, the service engine light would not reset itself. Everytime I turn on the ignition, the little light icon will start blinking telling me that it is time to get my car service. 
FYI, whenever the car's mileage starting to reach its 5000 miles, this little light will starts blinking and tell me how many more miles before I need to get my car service.
Before this, I did all the services thru dealer but since it cost soooo much, I decided to do the oil change myself. Brought the oil filter from the dealer and used Mobil 1 0w40. 
Can someone please help me with this? 
Thank you.
Athen C.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: how to reset service engine oil light? (athencrete)*

Are there instructions in the owner's manual or service manual?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

MKV Forum FAQ --- it's in there.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

1. Hold down 0,0 trip reset button
2. insert key, turn to accessory position. do not start.
3. release 0,0 button
4. press M button
all done


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: how to reset service engine oil light? (athencrete)*

This reminder appears in the odometer display window. When the ignition is turned On, the following displays will appear for about three seconds: IN 00, no service required; OEL, 7500 miles/6 month engine oil change; IN 01, 15,000miles/12 month maintenance and inspection; IN 02, 30,000 miles/24 month maintenance and inspection.
1. To reset displays, turn ignition On.
2. Depress and hold odometer reset button located below speedometer.
3. Turn ignition Off, then release odometer reset button.
4. OEL should now appear on SRI display.
5. Depress and hold lower digital clock reset button or analog clock reset button until five dashes appear on display.
6. OEL SRI is now reset for 7500 mile/ 6month service interval.
7. Once OEL is reset, other displays can be rest in same manner without turning ignition On and Off again.
8. Depress odometer reset button to proceed to IN 01 display, 15,000 mile maintenance interval, and reset using clock reset button.
9. If required, repeat procedure to reset IN 02, 30,000 mile maintenance interval display.
10. After displays have been reset, turn ignition On. When IN 01 display appears, turn ignition Off.


_Modified by dieselwagen at 2:50 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## Carlisle_MKV_GLI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bcze1)*

Hey i know this is probally a dumb question..but will this work in my 06 GLI


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Carlisle_MKV_GLI)*

There are no dumb questions.


----------



## Carlisle_MKV_GLI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rickjaguar)*

Thanks....it totally work


----------



## Cottrelldr (Jun 6, 2013)

*Cottrelldr*

Hey everyone I have an 03 jetta gli and no owners manual. Just changed my oil and don't know how to reset oil light. Can you help please?


----------



## Cottrelldr (Jun 6, 2013)

*Cottrelldr*

Need to know how to reset change oil light on my 2003 jetta gli?


----------

